# Looking for homeschooling group



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Every year in this crazy world, I keep thinking I'm going to go out and find some like minded friends for my kids to play with.

We moved here only a couple of years ago, but my kids can still only count their friends on one hand... if that. 

We have birthdays this month, and I really REALLY wanted to have a party since both of my kids birthdays are a week from each other.

I'm just sick of this.. how do I find a good group in my area of other homeschoolers?

Ideas welcomed! ^_^

Cricket


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Try checking Home School Legal Defense Association website -- www.hslda.org . I think they have a list of organizations by state. If not, they may be able to help you locate a group in your area. 

Also, you might try going to yahoo groups and do a search for groups. Maybe try the words Missouri homeschool, or homeschool missouri 

Best wishes,

Jenny


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you! I will look in those places! ^_^

Cricket


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Besides finding groups on the internet, one of the ways I found a several of my local home schooling friends was to go to the local park during school hours. 

Dawn


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

You might also ask at the library...around here the groups sometimes meet at the library, also the librarians would know those that come in during the day. They might even have activities scheduled for daytime?


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

I second the library. I found out about a local group by asking the librarian. She gave me the phone number of a friend of hers that homeschooled. Starting this year, our local library has a homeschool coordinator and she is keeping information about our group to hand out to anyone that asks.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Cricket,

I see that you're from the southern part of Missouri. I am from southeast Missouri and just recently became part of our local homeschool group. They have all kinds of activities to participate in. If you're near the southeastern part of the state, let me know and I can send you information on joining our local group.


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm in central southern MO, Cabool/Mountain Grove area. How close are we to you? I would LOVE to find out more of your group!

I've done the Library thing, and was told that there were no groups around here that they knew of. 

Still looking...

Cricket


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

If you have a local Craigslist you could post an ad asking about local groups. I've seen a couple on our local one. I just did a search earlier on Yahoo for my area and found a couple, which is good, because I have the same problem- need more friends! :rock:


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Boy, I can not tell you guys how many Yahoo lists I've had to join... I finally got 1 response from a lady moving out this way. Happy happy day!!! 

Cricket


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Cricket,

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time finding a group. Unfortunately, we're located about (I'm guessing) three hours east of you. I was able to find our group by attending an A Beka book fair. A lady from the co-op was there taking down email addresses from those that weren't familiar with the group. Our group has discussed putting out contact information at the library and setting up a booth at our annual women's expo or even at the ag expo. You might have some luck with your area's equivalent of those events...sorry I couldn't be more help to you. You're still more than welcome to be part of our group, but I'm afraid that long of a drive would get tiresome very quickly!!

Editting to say: I spoke to DH about this and apparently I was wrong about how far away we are from you. He believes that Cabool is only about an hour and a half west of us. He said that roads have been inproved and the drive would be fairly easy. Our co-op serves the Poplar Bluff area. Again, if you're interested in a co-op that's an hour and a half (or so) away, I can give you the email address of our co-op leader.


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

Did you check West Plains for any groups? Has West Plains gotten big enough for a YMCA? I know the Y 15 minutes from me offers a swim class for HS. (I am hours away from you). Did Emily's family have any leads for you - I know they are in your area. I have family in the Houston area - I could ask if they know of anything there if you want me too.


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmmm... I send Emily a PM. I think she's on holiday at the moment, but may be back now.. not sure. 

I'm having the kids birthday party in about 2 weeks and have invited them... so hopefully I will get to talk with them soon!

I did meet a lady out in West Plains now, but is moving out this way... she is also coming to the party.

An hour and a half is quite a drive, but I would still like to know more about your group! I may be able to do a monthly thing or something *shrug* we will see. I'm revamping schedules right now.

Thanks all! ^_^

Cricket


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

halfpint said:


> Besides finding groups on the internet, one of the ways I found a several of my local home schooling friends was to go to the local park during school hours.
> 
> Dawn


Oh! That's a fantastic tip! Thanks.

 RedTartan


----------



## shellbug (Jul 3, 2005)

call some of the pastors of smaller churches in your area. they probably will know of a few homeschool families and may be willing to pass along your name and number to those he knows.


----------

